# ffdshow like codecs Ubuntu Gutsy



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi,

I just configured ubuntu gutsy with Mac4Lin (thks a million to infra_red_dude) and it looks awesome!!

I was trying to install media player classic as it is by far the most configurable player I have known.. for both Audio and Video. usually, I use ffdshow codec and use 1) Mixer, 2) Volume, 3) Crystality in Audio (ffdaudio) and 1) postprocessing 2) deinterlacing 3) delay 4) sharpen 5) blur in video (ffdvideo)... 

I wanted to know if there is a player available with possibilities for these codecs and configuration...

thks,


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2008)

FFDshow is only for windows. You can install these packages: ubuntu-restricted-extras for all the codecs/flash etc.

If you want ffdshow like config panel then install VLC. All of these can, I believe, be installed via Synaptic package manager's point and click Install.


----------



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, i know ffdshow is for windows. That is why I needed to know similar packages. And yes, I already have installed VLC. but, the quality of audio is not as good as in windows. Also, I need to normalize the volume.. Apply the audio and video filters as I had mentioned above!!  VLC Are there any external filters that could be configured for applying for audio and video and integrate it to say smplayer or vlc player???

OFF TOPIC: Also, could you tell me 1) how to "auto arrange" desktop icons in Ubuntu/Linux. 2) Add widgets/gadgets of Clock, Cpu Meter, Disk space in linux? That would be great


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2008)

1) I dunno if VLC supports filters. Mebbe a person into AV in Linux can answer your Q better.

2) Right click on the desktop - Clean up by name/Keep aligned.

3) For those "gadgets" you need to install the package: Screenlets or gDesklets or aDesklets. Either will give you all those widgets. You can try all and keep the one you like or keep them all


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 25, 2008)

> OFF TOPIC: Also, could you tell me 1) how to "auto arrange" desktop icons in Ubuntu/Linux. 2) Add widgets/gadgets of Clock, Cpu Meter, Disk space in linux? That would be great



Conky - *www.filledvoid.com/2008/01/08/conky-a-light-system-monitor/ 

Screenlets - *www.filledvoid.com/2007/12/21/screenlets-error-in-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-64-bit-installs/ 

Gdesklets - *www.filledvoid.com/2007/12/20/gdesklets-not-working-on-64-bit-installs/ 

I prefer them in that order . Use whichever you want. If you run into a problem most of the general solutions are posted in them as well. 

Note:  Mods Im not sure if posting links like this is allowed. the above link points to my blog.  Would appreciate if anyone else confirms whether this is ok or not . If not allowed then I will gladly remove them.


----------



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

@exx_2000, Thank you for the links. I certainly don't think there is any issue with you providing links to your blog, if they contain the information that is necessary.

thanks again!

@infra_red_dude, thk you. I have still couple of questions! 
1) how to change the icon of ubuntu on the top left corner (ubuntu icon followed by applications written on the top left corner) to Apple logo??
2) Obtain transparency on the top bar
3) Also, why is that synaptic package manager doesn't reflect the Mac OS theme I have applied??
Thank you very much guys! I am loving ubuntu nowwww


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Feb 25, 2008)

legolas said:


> 5) Also, why is that synaptic package manager doesn't reflect the Mac OS theme I have applied??
> Thank you very much guys! I am loving ubuntu nowwww



The reason is that synaptic is run as root.
When you install a new theme which is not in the default themes, this happens for programs run as root.


----------



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

oh yeah, I understand!! Is there any work around?


----------



## mehaman (Feb 25, 2008)

> @infra_red_dude, thk you. I have still couple of questions!
> 1) how to change the icon of ubuntu on the top left corner (ubuntu icon followed by applications written on the top left corner) to Apple logo??
> 2) Obtain transparency on the top bar
> 3) Add additional icons like firefox, vlc media player etc.. to the AWM dock at the bottom??
> ...



@legolas:

1)u should look in the "used" icon themes below dir.(even 22x22 )
/usr/share/icons/gnome/24x24/places/start-here.png
OR
Globally:
/usr/share/icons/gnome/24x24/places/distributor-logo.png
trial and error is the best!  u should go to menu system  preference for "appearance" and select theme section and try customize to find the icon sets etc etc..pothuveengala?

2)panel transperency?just right click properties-background-adjust scroll bar for needed transperency
3)u can make launchers in desktop or gnome panel,add menu to applications menu by using system-preferences-menu editor?
4)well,keeboard shortcuts are u can add via preferences menu.
but,if u want custom applications to launch,u hafto edit hidden files in ~/.gconf directory.let the geniuses here like infra dude and mehul dev help you!
5)ennaanga chaami!?neengale etho yojana panni paarungale


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 25, 2008)

legolas said:


> oh yeah, I understand!! Is there any work around?


Just copy the theme folder from /home/your_username/.themes to /usr/share/themes, Synaptic and all things run as root should retain the same look as your user now.


----------



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

@Hitboxx, Awesome! Now it works perfectly!!
@mehaman, Is it Tamil "pothuveengala"? isn't it supposed to be abusive, an impudent gesture?? 
for transparency, I already did that, but it doesn't get the transparent look for the "Applications", "Places", "system" and the "Opened windows"... It only applies to the other loose items and it looks Odd...
Points 3,4 & 5, I have resolved.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2008)

legolas said:


> @infra_red_dude, thk you. I have still couple of questions!


Sure 



legolas said:


> 1) how to change the icon of ubuntu on the top left corner (ubuntu icon followed by applications written on the top left corner) to Apple logo??


Hitboxx has answered this.



legolas said:


> 2) Obtain transparency on the top bar


Not possible with the Mac4Lin ver.0.4. Mac4Lin ver.0.3 and below supports transparency. I haf some consistency constraints which has held me in doing this.

BTW, you are using the wrong Mac4Lin teme. You should NOT use any GTK theme with the term: MacMenu in it. THey are not for your setup. Hence you see the Menubar (File edit etc.) in a diffiernt color from the rest of the things (see nautilus screen for e.g).



legolas said:


> 3) Also, why is that synaptic package manager doesn't reflect the Mac OS theme I have applied??


I guess this has been answered too


----------



## mehulved (Feb 26, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Just copy the theme folder from /home/your_username/.themes to /usr/share/themes, Synaptic and all things run as root should retain the same look as your user now.


Better way is to soft link 
~/.themes to /root/.themes so whatever changes are made by the user are reflected without having to do so manually.


----------



## mehaman (Feb 26, 2008)

@legolas:I am a new tamil learner;I may be wrong


----------

